# need help with i915kms



## iExcel (Dec 11, 2022)

I'm on 13.1-stable and have installed drm-kmod in order to use i915kms. /etc/rc.conf has kld_list="i915kms". If I do startx, it gives me errors:


> Fatal server error:
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices


dmesg shows :



> drmn0: <drmn> on vgapci0
> device_attach: drmn0 attach returned 19



Is there any step that I missed? TIA!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2022)

It's just a generic error if Xorg can't find a suitable graphics driver.

Post the whole log; `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`
And the output of `kldstat`


----------

